# Want to use grill for squirrel



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it possible to just throw clean squirrel on grill throw some barbeque sauce on it and grill it. Any suggestions out there? Maybe wrap in bacon. Just want a quick way to fix squirrel.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well,,, back in the day.....you build a fire, clean your squirrel. put him on a stick with salt and pepper and spit roast him.

or put him on a grill. just cook slow so he doesn't toughen up like raw hide. 

been working for trappers, cowboys, mountain men and the like for a long long time.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

the last few squirrel i ate were cooked on the grill, the only additional thing i do is boil them for 10 to 20 minutes so they are not so tough, then cook them slow on the grill.


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

Wrapped in bacon would be great. I would cook it on an offset low heat. This will help to make it tender. If you like your bacon crispy finish it off directly over the heat for a few minutes. Never hurts to inject galic butter either.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I would grill indirect, maybe baste it to keep it from drying out. You could also finish it in foil with liquids/sauce to steam it a bit to fall off the bone tender.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I would grill indirect, maybe baste it to keep it from drying out. You could also finish it in foil with liquids/sauce to steam it a bit to fall off the bone tender.


That's what I was thinking of trying. Maybe a nice big vidalia onion, some carrots and butter. mmmm:corkysm55


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I took one last fall wrapped it in bacon, seasoned to taste and stuck it on the rotisserie in my toaster oven it was perfect.

Jim


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds great as oppose to frying, I might try a quick sear on the wrapped in bacon and the right into a dutch oven with some mushrooms and onions.


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've had good luck boiling mine with some carrots, onions and spices then after about 15-20 minutes I would put it on the grill, cover it in bbq sauce and leave it out there for a few minutes. Came out well. This year I'm going to try slow cooking them in a crock pot...


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Skip the grill and throw directly on coals.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)




----------

